# can i see my house top in GOOGLE EARTH PRO?



## kerthivasan (Mar 4, 2007)

can i see my house top in GOOGLE EARTH PRO?

or in whicj software i can see it?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 4, 2007)

No need for google earth of ny s/w. Just climp up nd see  

No i dun think even google earth pro could do it as it has better resolution pictures of somewhat heard cities nd all other places are not that res. Maybe cities like Mumbai, Delhi nd Kolkota is suported(dun know)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

i can see my house with Google Earth ,in Chennai & B'lore.

most of the places have good resolution, like i cud even see the Atomic PowerStation (Kalpakkam) clearly.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Mar 4, 2007)

i thnk u can. i saw my house top in pune few days ago only, bt the images are  not updated, showing arnd 2-3 yrs back situation, chk out for your city


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2007)

i had seen a famous temple near my house clearly in google earth...


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 4, 2007)

Most of the cities are on google earth now, including some places with population of 50K like that....

a better alternative to google earth software is the www.wikimapia.org it is the online google earth... no need to install google earth..

@kerthivasan why would you need pro??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

I have located my house quite easily in Google earth.But my favorite pastime is Area 69(51)


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i can see my house with Google Earth ,in Chennai & B'lore.
> 
> most of the places have good resolution, like i cud even see the Atomic PowerStation (Kalpakkam) clearly.


 
Hehe , same here , i can see city's Rawatbhata(Kota) Atomic power plant clearly on wikimapia. We are not safe ..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

Have you guys seen the weird star signs in Mid Usa desert.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 4, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> i had seen a famous temple near my house clearly in google earth...



Me too, thats how I recognised my house.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 4, 2007)

thnx hailgautam for the online link. Now me too can see my house. Last when i checked 3 months back this much zoom wazn't available.
It rokx


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Mar 4, 2007)

i can see my house top from google earth..


----------



## iMav (Mar 4, 2007)

i cud only see my building and changing the angle of the view made a flat look


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 4, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> i thnk u can. i saw my house top in pune few days ago only, bt the images are not updated, showing arnd 2-3 yrs back situation, chk out for your city


can u say how to do that in google earth.
__________


			
				hailgautam said:
			
		

> Most of the cities are on google earth now, including some places with population of 50K like that....
> 
> a better alternative to google earth software is the www.wikimapia.org it is the online google earth... no need to install google earth..
> 
> @kerthivasan why would you need pro??


 
i wanted to see my house top.
isn't it only avaliable in google earth pro?

can u say me how to do that(to seemy house)?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^go to your city
Find a Landmark
find the route to to your home


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 4, 2007)

i am in coimbatore.

i cannot see any house on coimbatore(TAMIL NADU).
can u guys help me?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2007)

^^Type coimbatore in search.It will focus near a stadium like place
Now keep focused there and wait sometime for the image to be loaded.


----------



## caleb (Mar 4, 2007)

kerthivasan said:
			
		

> can u say how to do that in google earth.
> __________
> 
> 
> ...


 If I'm not wrong what you are asking for is not how to locate your house but to be able to see your housetop CLEARLY...Yes in that case you must have the Google Earth Pro (paid version)...in the paid "Pro" version you can see your house top much more clearly than the free version.


----------



## bugmenot (Mar 4, 2007)

is it free to download??


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 4, 2007)

@kerthivasan:
this is Coimbatore:-
*www.wikimapia.org/#y=11002239&x=76963069&z=18&l=0&m=a&v=2


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> If I'm not wrong what you are asking for is not how to locate your house but to be able to see your housetop CLEARLY...Yes in that case you must have the Google Earth Pro (paid version)...in the paid "Pro" version you can see your house top much more clearly than the free version.


 i used the free version & i was able to see "Kalpakkam Atomic PowerStation" very clearly, & also my cousin's house terrace...


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 5, 2007)

but i cannot any pictures.

even in google earth i can see only maps and some green stuffs.

in wiki map i cannot see any picture of any house or place..
plz plz help me .

i cannot even see any pictures on coimbatore in google earth


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 5, 2007)

Can anyone see Apollo Space Crafts on Moon(Area-51)

and human skull on Mars(Area69)

post link for boths


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 5, 2007)

kerthivasan said:
			
		

> but i cannot any pictures.
> 
> even in google earth i can see only maps and some green stuffs.
> 
> ...



the link that i had provided was zoomed to show the Mempaalam Over bridge....you know where it is located -in Coimbatore???? From there you figure out how to go to you place and then you will know.

Google earth is not going to show crow s*** on your house roof, this is the nearest you can go... Man no one is going to guid it to your house,  you have to figure it out.

There is a saying in Telugu.. You can't push a person who is trying to climb the coconut tree.....


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 5, 2007)

thank uvery much.

now ican see my house.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 5, 2007)

that means earlier you had not gone thru the link is it???


----------



## kerthivasan (Mar 10, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> that means earlier you had not gone thru the link is it???


no. i have gone through.
but in the first time i think my net was slow, so i did not get any pics.
but during the 2nd attempt i was able to see it


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2007)

images r not updated since 2~3 yrs. though i can see some of my nearby areas in the freeone


----------

